
Peloton: The Self-Driving Database Management System - bruth
https://github.com/cmu-db/peloton
======
bruth
Andy Pavlo recently gave a talk about it at DataEngConf
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzMnyYdO8jk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzMnyYdO8jk)).

